# Management Consultant 224711 - Scope and possibilities of getting state sponsorship



## SachinPo (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new here on the forums and have recently lodged skill assessment to VETASSES as a management consultant (ANZCO 224711).

Would be very much keen to know about the success rate for a management consultant to a state sponsorship (especially NSW).

Thanks a ton in advance.

Regards,
S.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Management consultant is open in SA and ACT only.

Not sure about it been in NSW.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, Management Consultants can apply only for SA or ACT.

Useful website: ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa


----------



## pallavic (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi, 

I am planning to apply under this skill. Is there any scope for Management Consultants now in Australia or has it been closed by most of the states.

Please advice.

Thanks!


----------

